# why is my pup still having pee accidents!?



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

My 6 month old Harley has already had a couple of uti issues and as far as I know he is okay now ~ I had his urine checked 3 weeks ago and the vet said negative of uti... I worry because Harley still has pee accidents (about 2-3 a day) I am a stay at home mom so I have the advantage of CONSTANTLY keeping an eye on him. We have the "potty bells" on the door which he is smart enough to ring when he needs to go (75% of the time). He just had an accident about an hour ago and it smelled like fish. What is going on?!!?

I also want to add that he still doesn't lift his leg while he pees (i don't know if that is normal) and when he tries to "dominate" a toy or a persons leg (which is very very rare) he will lick himself like crazy and then run to his night time crate and it seems as though he is hiding. I know something is going on, but I don't know what!

Thanks for any imput!
Jen


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

His urine shouldn't smell strongly. Has he been investigated to see why these UTIs have occurred? Perhaps he has and underlying problem which is irritating his urinary tract/ bladder therefore making it difficult for him to control when he goes.
I would go back to the vet and possibly aske for a second opinion.


----------



## jen (Aug 6, 2012)

I took Harley back to the vet and had another urine test done and it was completely normal. He said it most likely is a potty training problem.

I went out a got a couple doggie diaper bands and so far Harley hasn't had an accident in 5 days!!


----------

